# [F4A](21) Fatten up a kitty~



## Cinnamon_Cat (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello FA forums,

If the title caught your interest, then I should start off by saying my kinks are weight gain, slob, stuffing and force feeding, petplay, soft vore (optionally) humiliation, and rough play. I would be playing a female house cat, either human with the ears and tail, anthro, or feral depending on the preference of my partner. I will do any setting my partner wants, but my default is a contemporary home where an owner has adopted a cat and decides to fatten her up. If all this sounds like your cup of tea, please feel free to add me on Discord or private message me. I will not roleplay in the comments on here so please don't be surprised if I don't reply to RP posts in the comments.

Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 16, 2021)

Twitchy_Cat said:


> Hello FA forums,
> 
> If the title caught your interest, then I should start off by saying my kinks are weight gain, slob, stuffing and force feeding, petplay, soft vore (optionally) humiliation, and rough play. I would be playing a female house cat, either human with the ears and tail, anthro, or feral depending on the preference of my partner. I will do any setting my partner wants, but my default is a contemporary home where an owner has adopted a cat and decides to fatten her up. If all this sounds like your cup of tea, please feel free to add me on Discord or private message me. I will not roleplay in the comments on here so please don't be surprised if I don't reply to RP posts in the comments.
> 
> Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!


Available on Telegram?


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Aug 16, 2021)

Vorelover467 said:


> Available on Telegram?


Sorry no, I don't like to use Telegram.


----------



## Cinnamon_Cat (Aug 19, 2021)

Bump c:


----------

